# Fred Hass/toyota tundra POS



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

My son owns a 4.6 2012 Tundra. Well the other day he was on his way to pick up his son from the daycare when he heard a loud clunk. He called me and I told him it sounds like the rear end. I told him your truck only has 10k so its still under warranty they should fix it with no problem. Well today they tell him since he has 22 inch wheels on the truck it stress the rear end and they dont want to warranty it. Plus they also ask him if he tows anything.. he told them !!!what!!! No I don't but yet you advertise it can tow the space shuttle. Well stay tune they are on the way to raise hell. Let's see if Toyota stands behind there product.


----------



## NaClH2O (May 25, 2004)

From what I know, Toyota stands behind their product. Some of the dealerships don't though. If they won't warranty the work, take it to another dealership. Bigger rims won't tear up a rear end, that's just an excuse they're using to get money. Now I know to avoid Fred Haas if I'm ever in that area. I'll tell my dad about it, too, since he lives in The Woodlands area.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Toyota sells 22" TRD wheels for the TURDra...
http://www.trdsparks.com/displayparts.php?Mdl_dtl=576&Part_cat=16&parts_id=1493


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

So what if he put 13 inch rims on and the rear end broke all the same. They gonna say no warranty from too little stress on the rear end? :headknock


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*I bet Fred would agree with ya*



draker3 said:


> My son owns a 4.6 2012 Tundra. Well the other day he was on his way to pick up his son from the daycare when he heard a loud clunk. He called me and I told him it sounds like the rear end. I told him your truck only has 10k so its still under warranty they should fix it with no problem. Well today they tell him since he has 22 inch wheels on the truck it stress the rear end and they dont want to warranty it. Plus they also ask him if he tows anything.. he told them !!!what!!! No I don't but yet you advertise it can tow the space shuttle. Well stay tune they are on the way to raise hell. Let's see if Toyota stands behind there product.


Call him. I would. Good luck I think that service adviser needs a


----------



## efish (Nov 4, 2012)

thats crazy tho


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Waiting for..."The rest of the story." Details are sketchy at best so far.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

FISHTEXX said:


> Waiting for..."The rest of the story." Details are sketchy at best so far.


I agree. I'm interested to know what actually broke.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

czbrian said:


> I agree. I'm interested to know what actually broke.


Me too. I drive a 2012 Tundra double cab and tow a boat with it. I have 20" tires/wheels that came with the truck.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Not Toyota it's Fred Hass*



NaClH2O said:


> From what I know, Toyota stands behind their product. Some of the dealerships don't though. If they won't warranty the work, take it to another dealership. Bigger rims won't tear up a rear end, that's just an excuse they're using to get money. Now I know to avoid Fred Haas if I'm ever in that area. I'll tell my dad about it, too, since he lives in The Woodlands area.


 I've owned Toyota's for most of my driving life and one thing I've learned and know is Fred Haas sucks and is full of auto criminals and crooks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's not Toyota but Fred Hass just go to a different dealer and you will be fine.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

At the very least is seems the service writer/manager slept through the customer service training class.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

Ok here is the rest of the story. The truck has 24 inch wheels. The mechanics noticed evidence of a spin out on the tires and concluded that stressed the differential which voids the warranty. We contacted Toyota and they are sticking behind Fred Haas.


----------



## mas360 (Nov 21, 2006)

Is there any clause in print anywhere on the warranty saying installation of tires of sizes bigger than factory would forfeit warranty?


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

E-mail Channel 11 news.......Let the dealer know you have done so as well


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

What evidence of spinning out do they have from the tires? That's a load of bull.


My buddy had to lawyer up because he had a lemon toyota. They bought his truck back from him.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

Trucks spin out everyday on wet boat ramps... We're only hearing 1/2 the story...


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

Newbomb Turk said:


> Trucks spin out everyday on wet boat ramps... We're only hearing 1/2 the story...


Yeah if you purposely spin them. How can you prove they spun out by looking at the tires? You can say they were worn out, yeah.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

JFolm said:


> Yeah if you purposely spin them. How can you prove they spun out by looking at the tires? You can say they were worn out, yeah.


The truck only has 10k miles on it per the original post so if he drove in with worn out tires, they can probably conclude he was spinning his tires pretty often. If that is the case, I can see their point. A 24" wheel has to be heavy and if he is going through tires after 10k miles, then he should expect to pay the price when something breaks.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Spinning tires on dirt/gravel and then transitioning to pavement while tires are still spinning can/will shock the drivetrain. I have seen broken axels caused by this. The axel splines will show the twist. If this is the case, no manufacturer will cover it under warranty. 24" tires put a lot of leverage/load on the suspension and rear diff, increasing the chances of this happening. IMHO


----------



## MapMaster (May 25, 2004)

That is BS that the dealership will not stand behind their product for any reason at 10K! I expect at least 200K out of a gas engine and that is pulling, towing and hauling if it is a truck.
I bought a truck with 20" wheels and band-aid tires and quickly traded for a smaller rim and much more tire for a much better ride, pulled the boat better, and made driving on the beach possible.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

czbrian said:


> The truck only has 10k miles on it per the original post so if he drove in with worn out tires, they can probably conclude he was spinning his tires pretty often. If that is the case, I can see their point. A 24" wheel has to be heavy and if he is going through tires after 10k miles, then he should expect to pay the price when something breaks.


What if he bought them used?

There are a lot of variables at this point. The dealership gets reimbursed for the work.


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

spitfire said:


> I've owned Toyota's for most of my driving life and one thing I've learned and know is Fred Haas sucks and is full of auto criminals and crooks!!!!!!!!!!!!!! It's not Toyota but Fred Hass just go to a different dealer and you will be fine.


Uh, I thought it was just me.. Let me say a few words about the body shop... na.. just know there have been issues there as well. What is it about that strip of 45 and cars that just has issues?


----------



## Jolly Roger (May 21, 2004)

I had 35" mud tires on a 2010 tundra and they did warranty work on the rack and pinion.

Feel as if something is missing in this story.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

I'm in the business, and Toyota knows about their Tundra rear end problem. I don't know why Fred Haus is saying that ****. Like others have said, take it to another Toyota store and you will be fine, we fix them all the time. My company owns 10 Toyota stores across the country (and many other brands). I would be glad to warranty it for you, but my closest Toyota dealership is in Beaumont. PM me if you have any issues, I know all of the Guys at Toyota Corporate.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Knotty Fly said:


> I'm in the business, and Toyota knows about their Tundra rear end problem. I don't know why Fred Haus is saying that ****. Like others have said, take it to another Toyota store and you will be fine, we fix them all the time. My company owns 10 Toyota stores across the country (and many other brands). I would be glad to warranty it for you, but my closest Toyota dealership is in Beaumont. PM me if you have any issues, I know all of the Guys at Toyota Corporate.


Please tell us what the "Toyota rear end problem" is, what components are failing? First I have heard of this.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

FISHTEXX said:


> Please tell us what the "Toyota rear end problem" is, what components are failing? First I have heard of this.


It's not a serious issue, it is actually lash in the ring and pinion that makes the noise. At first Toyota was getting us to replace the entire rear end, then just the ring and pinion. Some trucks that are not as bad, and we can add a limited slip additive to stop the noise. If its a noisier one, we replace the ring gear.

If the noise is not bad, and a customer is out of warranty, we will flush the rear end and add a chemical called ZMax. This chemical is a metal penitrant that will stop the lash with a lubricant and then we add new fluid.


----------



## Fishtexx (Jun 29, 2004)

Sounds like the rear end were not set up right at assembly? Why not just re-set the gear lash under warranty and be done? Have you seen any drive shaft slip-yoke problems associated with this? I know GM had that problem for several years, seems like they recommended lubing more often for repair.


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Magnuson moss Warranty act (federal Law) says that if the dealer is claiming that, they will have to prove it IF you take them to court on it. A lawyer will likely cost more than the repair, but you can recover costs if you win. My suggestions is swap out the wheels temporarily with another vehicle and take it to another dealer.


----------



## draker3 (Jun 30, 2004)

I would have love to fight them but the vehicle is needed for transportation so we just paid them to get the repair done. The vehicle was bought new and the 24 inch wheels were put on about a month after the purchase. The evidence of the spin out on the tire and the size of the wheels voided the warranty.


----------



## whistlingdixie (Jul 28, 2008)

Knotty Fly said:


> I'm in the business, and Toyota knows about their Tundra rear end problem. I don't know why Fred Haus is saying that ****. Like others have said, take it to another Toyota store and you will be fine, we fix them all the time. My company owns 10 Toyota stores across the country (and many other brands). I would be glad to warranty it for you, but my closest Toyota dealership is in Beaumont. PM me if you have any issues, I know all of the Guys at Toyota Corporate.


Are you with Kinsel?


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

Is this more serious than the "driveshaft" clunk that occurs with most 2nd Generation Tundras?

I haven't dealt with Fred Haas warranty or service department, but they did me right on my old Tacoma when I bought it. No hassle, best price, in and out in no time.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N (Jun 10, 2006)

Knotty, I have the same truck, 2012 4.6L DC. I don't think I am hearing any consistant noise from the rear end, yet. Do you recommend doing anything, like changing the differential fluid or putting the additive in as a prevention?


----------



## gitchesum (Nov 18, 2006)

I would fight this tooth and nail until they refunded your money...just because you paid them, doesn't mean you lost.

Push back hard...measure the final height of the tires, compare that to a factory truck Sometimes when they put bigger diameter wheels on a truck, they install a smaller sidewall tire so you end up with the same final tire height.


----------



## czbrian (Aug 16, 2011)

gitchesum said:


> Push back hard...measure the final height of the tires, compare that to a factory truck Sometimes when they put bigger diameter wheels on a truck, they install a smaller sidewall tire so you end up with the same final tire height.


You can't just compare height. When you compare the tire/wheel as a package, the one with the bigger wheel is significantly heavier due to the metal weighing more than some rubber sidewall and air. It also distributes the weight farther from the hub so the effect of the heavier combination is multiplied. Also, it's not just the bigger wheels that he would be fighting against. The OP admitted that the tires have less than 10k miles on them and showed excess wear which the dealership is attributing to spinning.


----------



## Backwater1 (Apr 25, 2013)

So was he peeling out excessively or not? He should be able to be honest with you real quick.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

whistlingdixie said:


> Are you with Kinsel?


No, my company owns Philpot in Neederland.


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

4 Ever-Fish N said:


> Knotty, I have the same truck, 2012 4.6L DC. I don't think I am hearing any consistant noise from the rear end, yet. Do you recommend doing anything, like changing the differential fluid or putting the additive in as a prevention?


Just hang tight, if you hear something, PM me and I will get you fixed up. Don't pay anything. Like I said, I know a ton of Corporate Toyota guys that will help you. They are a bunch of fishermen like us.

When some Dealers get their warranty expense high (it's called ACPVS) they will play games with customers so they will not get in a audit situation. The factory gives dealers an open check book to take care of customers, some dealers take advantage of that and get themselves in trouble


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

Knotty Fly said:


> Just hang tight, if you hear something, PM me and I will get you fixed up. Don't pay anything. Like I said, I know a ton of Corporate Toyota guys that will help you. They are a bunch of fishermen like us.
> 
> When some Dealers get their warranty expense high (it's called ACPVS) they will play games with customers so they will not get in a audit situation. The factory gives dealers an open check book to take care of customers, some dealers take advantage of that and get themselves in trouble


Interesting..


----------



## BlueWaveEd (Jan 3, 2007)

I would be curious about the evidence of spin on the tires. I have a 12 5.7 4x4 with factory 20" wheels. No problems yet. 

Knotty Fly - is the rear end issue limited to certain model years or power trains?

I had an 04 Nissan Titan and that year had lots of rear ends nuke. They tried like heck at first to not cover but ended up covering. a lot and ended up redesigning.


----------



## AirbornXpress (Sep 27, 2006)

*Interesting*



Seeker said:


> Interesting..


But he is CORRECT  :cheers: sad3sm


----------



## Seeker (Jul 6, 2009)

I hear ya..


----------



## FishBurd27 (Sep 18, 2012)

Backwater1 said:


> So was he peeling out excessively or not? He should be able to be honest with you real quick.


..?

So I still feel like there's more to the story since (IMO) ya'll seamed to have given in pretty easy. Did the tires have vertical lines all the way around with melted rubber on the edges like he did burnouts in the street, along with little burnt rubber peices on the fenders.. or what..?

What is the conclusive evidence that proves it wasn't a mfr's defect.

I'd be livid even if I was doing burnouts. Its only got 10k miles on it!!!


----------



## Jfreeman (Nov 3, 2004)

The truck is advertised pulling a huge load. Pulling a heavy load will put way more stress on a r&p than burnouts with 24" wheels. 

It's pretty lame especially with only 10k miles. Obviously Toyota needs to issue a recall.


----------



## Ah Yeah (Apr 14, 2009)

draker3 said:


> Ok here is the rest of the story. The truck has 24 inch wheels. The mechanics noticed evidence of a spin out on the tires and concluded that stressed the differential which voids the warranty. We contacted Toyota and they are sticking behind Fred Haas.


Im lmmfao right now. you mean to tell me that this truck is advertised to replace a 3/4 ton truck, yet cant handle a spin out on the tires. figure out a way to total it, and trade up. eco boost can spin them rimzezs:redface: no problem. no clunks either. O and the bed wont beat the s*** out of the cab over bumps either. good luck, hope it works out.


----------



## tngbmt (May 30, 2004)

wow thanks 4 the info .. my 1st gen tundra has 180k and was thinking of a new one this fall. gonna look at others.


----------



## texcajun (Feb 22, 2009)

I'm wondering just how many burnouts that little 4.7l has in it with dem big ole 24s on it.


----------

